# What is lowest grade you got on a test?



## Iamscared (Apr 4, 2013)

In math i took a test that was 16 questions but i think i know of a few that i got right the rest i pretty much guessed i hope i didn't get a 0.

what was your lowest grade?


----------



## Cael (Feb 18, 2013)

Normally I get really low marks on my Maths during my high school and I'll be lucky to get more than 15 out of 100.


----------



## Natasssia (Jul 31, 2013)

One time, my math teacher gave me a zero, but let me retake it, on which I received a 60


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Probably around a 50 or 60? Lol. I failed things occasionally in high school but still ended up pulling off an A or B in the class. :b


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

I got a 4/20 on a history test a few years ago, I think that was my all-time low. Fortunately that happened at the very end of the year, after final grades had already been calculated and committed, so it didn't count towards anything :yay


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

My math teacher immediately failed me for using a pen on a test. I don't know how doing the same amount of work with a different utensil made him do that. I was able to retake it though. The worst I ever got on a test was a C. I luckily test really well usually.


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

0


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

The lowest grade I've ever received for an exam is a 68%, I believe.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

*Since I'm Asian, I can say "oh the horror! "*

Between secondary school and sixth form, I've gotten about 4 or 5 Bs and probably one C in a chemistry test.

In first year of uni, I got 50% for a module (40% is pass) but it didn't count towards anything. In second year, I got 56% for this assignment worth half a module. But luckily I got a First for the other half so it wasn't that bad overall :yay.


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

0/20 hahahahahaha that's for my statistics test.


----------



## FluffyYellowDuck (Aug 2, 2013)

D.
And that was for Chinese.
To this very day, I'm pretty sure I still won't be able to get anything higher than a C.


----------



## eacao (Jul 5, 2013)

haha I got 2.5% once. That was my first term at a new school, in the HL math class. I was so confused.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

0 xdd


----------



## Memory (Mar 4, 2011)

27/100 lol but I've probably gotten zeros from missing a test (being absent) without the teacher telling me. xD


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Back in grade 12, I didn't show up to my math final so got 0/whatever it was. I ended up with a 25% final grade :lol

However, in a half-as-ed attempt at redemption I went to summer school, redid the course, and got like 97% or something. I'm actually glad this all happened because that was a great summer, very relaxing as I took a lot of time off work to go to class instead (good trade-off).


----------



## leftnips (Aug 8, 2013)

In college, I had a massive panic attack and walked out right before an exam started. My professor gave me a zero and wouldn't let me retake it.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

0..teacher assumed I was cheating. 

An F though on a math test in High school.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Low 70s.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

18%

:clap


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

I got a 0 on a History test once in middle school. I assumed it was going to be multiple choice and turns out it was all fill in the blank. I amaze myself at how I made it through high school. I wasn't a bad kid, I was just extremely careless at times. I think my final report card ended up being all C's. SMH


----------



## BKLD (Aug 8, 2013)

When I was in high school, I got a 40 on an AP calculus test. Math has never been my greatest subject, and I wonder to this day why I ever took that class, since it wasn't mandatory at all. I did make an 82 as my final grade for the year, but I don't know how I did it.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

I think I recall getting a 12 out of 100 once. It was one of those scantron tests and I actually knew most of the answers, but I somehow screwed up my numbering and shaded the "correct" answers in the wrong bubbles. How I didn't catch that before handing it in is beyond me. Fortunately, I had also circled the answers on my test packet, and I explained to my teacher what had happened. She looked at my circled answers and my score was revised to a 95. The lowest legitimate fail I got was a 44. I really did have the wrong answers there, couldn't argue with that one. :no


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

I think I got like a 51% on a math test back in 4th grade LOL. Otherwise I've been pretty good at keeping up my grades for the past while.


----------



## artsavesmysoul (Feb 2, 2012)

A 0 lol on a 5 question vocabulary quiz back when I was in 5th grade,the teacher's Assistant who gave us that quiz was a b*tch,she was rude all the time everything she would give us would be hard she usually ''taught'' us math but I don't think anyone benefited from her teaching.Most of the people in my class who took the quiz failed because all the words she gave us were like SAT hard..like on a 5 grade level I was suppose to know that. -_-


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Like 20% on a few math tests.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

On a test? 36/100

On a quiz? 0

The class I got a 0 on my English teach gave me a 0 because she walked in when we had a sub and was mad we were taking advantage of it (which she hated because she used to be a sub) so she gave us a pop quiz on the chapter we didn't read and we all got 0s haha


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't remember the exact scores but I've gotten F's on tests and quizzes, and I've gotten D's on finals.


----------



## Trigo (Aug 3, 2012)

Zeroes on oral presentations throughout high school. (Didn't do them)


----------



## CHUGCOFFEE (May 21, 2013)

I got 25% on my maths midterm once. I was so upset I cried in front of the teacher and I almost failed the year but luckily I rebounded and was just able to pass


----------

